# Roamio OTA Chromecast



## interfax (Aug 13, 2016)

I have a TiVo Roamio OTA 1TB and I can't figure out how to Chromecast to it. I'm able to cast from my Android phone's YouTube app to my Chromecast dongle, but I can't figure out how to cast instead to my TiVo OTA. TiVo's launch announcement for the OTA states, "Casting: Cast your favorite Netflix and YouTube video from your mobile device to the TiVo Roamio OTA 1TB.5 No need to buy a Chromecast™ dongle; casting is built-in." How can I cast (from my Android phone's YouTube app for example) to my TiVo Roamio OTA 1TB? (I'm aware you can watch YouTube directly through TiVo OTA, using it here as a test case for casting since it is a well-tested app)


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Turn off the gateway services like pptp, ipsec vpn, sip, and rstp on your router if they can be and look to see if there is a multicast option and turn that on.

Android phones with the Youtube app can cast to many makes of newer TV's without Chromecast (Usually using DNLA) just using an app like Allcast or even directly from the Video app itself. You may want to see if that can be done too. Don't know about Netflix for that. While I can see wanting to cast a few youtube videos to the TV through Tivo from time to time but to watch Netflix wouldn't you just use the Netflix app on Tivo?

Beyond that with Chromecast costing $39 or less it might be worth using that just for the ease of it of you just don't want to use the built in Tivo apps and you will be casting often.


----------



## 19972000muskrat (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you figure out how this works? I see the online manual doesn't even mention "Chromecast".


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The OP is incorrectly using the term "Chromecast" to mean "cast". Chromecast is one of many devices you can "cast" to from many phone/tablet apps. It has nothing to do with Tivo and does not interact with Tivo in any way, hence would never appear in any Tivo manual. However, Tivo is a client that you can also "cast" to. So in your phone's Youtube app or whatever, pick your Tivo in the list of available devices to cast to, and your video will play on the Tivo and you can control it from your phone. There's really no trick. It just works.


----------



## 19972000muskrat (Jan 2, 2008)

Ran across this article.
Use Your TV's Hidden "DIAL" Feature to Cast Netflix and YouTube Without a Chromecast

Edit: I now see there is a thread here that talks about "DIAL"
DIAL Support


----------



## 19972000muskrat (Jan 2, 2008)

Did some experimenting. Using windows desktop I can cast youtube from the cast icon in the actual video frame but Tivo will not show up if I try to cast the youtube video from a chrome browser tab. Netflix would not show an option to cast to the Tivo. A movie played in Google Play will not show an option to cast to the Tivo either. So the options to cast to the Tivo seem severely limited to me as Youtube seems to be all I can get to work.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

19972000muskrat said:


> Did some experimenting. Using windows desktop I can cast youtube from the cast icon in the actual video frame but Tivo will not show up if I try to cast the youtube video from a chrome browser tab. Netflix would not show an option to cast to the Tivo. A movie played in Google Play will not show an option to cast to the Tivo either. So the options to cast to the Tivo seem severely limited to me as Youtube seems to be all I can get to work.


If I play a YouTube video with my Chrome browser (Win 10) and select the cast icon (Play on TV) I am allowed to cast to both my Bolt or base Roamio. I can not speak to Netflix or Hulu as I don't sub to either.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

Can you "CAST" from an Windows 10 PC/Android tablet/Phone from the app's for; Sling or Vue; to a TIVO Roamio, Mini or Bolt???

I have not used my one week free trial of these two services yet to try out on my own!... But since it seems it will be awhile before requested apps could be added to TIVO.
If so then I would be keeping my TIVO devices and not selling them shortly... (cable has bumped their ''TV'' prices by $50.00 over the last six months and reduced the number of channels by five!)

It a shame that some sort of 'ROKU' card could be created to replace the cable card.. since the TIVO already has a network port and video out ports...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

DEC2955 said:


> Can you "CAST" from an Windows 10 PC/Android tablet/Phone from the app's for; Sling or Vue; to a TIVO Roamio, Mini or Bolt???
> 
> I have not used my one week free trial of these two services yet to try out on my own!... But since it seems it will be awhile before requested apps could be added to TIVO.
> If so then I would be keeping my TIVO devices and not selling them shortly... (cable has bumped their ''TV'' prices by $50.00 over the last six months and reduced the number of channels by five!)
> ...


All casting does is open the respective app on the receiving device and continue from where you were on the sending device. So it is not possible to cast anything to a TiVo that the TiVo doesn't already have an app for. So to answer your question no you can not cast Sling or PS Vue to any TiVo.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Why are people willing to jump through so many hoops and put up with so many obstacles to avoid simply using a Roku or other streaming device? It's so much simpler than casting to or attempting to cast to a Tivo. The only benefit I see to casting youtube to Tivo is being able to use the phone's keyboard for searches. If you have a slide remote, then you don't need to do this.

Sling TV integration will likely come to Tivo in the near future. In the mean time, buy a $30 Roku and enjoy all streaming services, not just the few available on Tivo.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

"" mdavej: Why are people willing to jump through so many hoops ""
Trying to reduce the number of remotes and devices that have to be plugged into a limited number of HDMI ports on my TV...
I want to stay with the TIVO 'FAMILY' but currently I find that I may reduce the number of DVR's (currently running 5 + 2 mini's).
If I switch over to a streaming only service I will only need to keep my current 'Lifetime/All-In' devices; two DVR's + 2 mini's.....

Not only would I save on guide fees's but I would also save on digital card rental from my cable provider.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

atmuscarella said:


> All casting does is open the respective app on the receiving device and continue from where you were on the sending device. So it is not possible to cast anything to a TiVo that the TiVo doesn't already have an app for. So to answer your question no you can not cast Sling or PS Vue to any TiVo.


 Too bad..


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Get a universal remote and HDMI switch. Problem solved.


----------

